# Jobseekers allowance Mature student



## dublad (3 Jan 2012)

Hi,

I would like to find out if I am entitled to apply for JA. I am a mature student in the 2nd year of a 3 year Degree. My course is classed as full-time and involves 9hrs of lectures per week. I enquired about receiving back to education allowance at the start of my 1st year but was told that I did not qualify as I was not in receipt of a qualifying social welfare payment for 9 months (234 days of unemployment*) _immediately_ before I started the course. I have never been in receipt of any state benefit. I have read on the Dept of Social Protection website that a student is normally disqualified from applying for JA but then it states (except a mature student). 



> *JA Disqualification - course of study *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Reading the above seems like I might only be entitled to apply during the summer months only but not sure.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## eastbono (3 Jan 2012)

Yes you are only entitled to apply during the summer holidays if you were 23 years of age on the 1st of January prior to commencing the course.


----------



## ques (3 Apr 2012)

*Except mature students*

dispute


----------

